# Mounting a slr camerabag on your handlebars



## bjosep (Apr 14, 2012)

Those of you who have, if any, how did you mount your camerabag (or any other similar bag) on the handlebar.

Did you by some specific bags or just mod it yourself.

I have a Lowepro toploader 1 which I would love to mount on the handlebar but do not see how I attach it so that it does not dangle freely all the time.


----------



## Pedaling Nowhere (Jul 18, 2005)

Ortlieb bar bags have a camera insert...


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

I have recently combined my Revelate Designs Pocket with a STS drybag and a Billinghams Hadley insert (size small) - with 390 gram I guess it's light for the protection it gives. Have yet to try it out on the road but looks promising. It makes a sweet camera bag to hang off your shoulder when city touring as well - and it can hold your jacket too :thumbsup:
I'm not sure if it would fit a dslr with a zoom lens though...


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know if I'd carry an SLR directly on a bike like that. Especially on rough terrain, I'm coming to the conclusion that the constant vibrations of a mountain bike are hell on electronic gear.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahmen to not carrying especially an SLR fixed to the bike. The mirror mechanism would likely get trashed and God save the lens. I sometimes carry a small digital that gives satisfactory results up to 8x10 and I don't have to worry about trashing a $1,000 camera - that would make a grown man cry.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

scotteramey said:


> Ahmen to not carrying especially an SLR fixed to the bike. The mirror mechanism would likely get trashed and God save the lens. I sometimes carry a small digital that gives satisfactory results up to 8x10 and I don't have to worry about trashing a $1,000 camera - that would make a grown man cry.


Yeah, I carry a shock-resistant Panasonic camera these days. It goes into a little pouch on my shoulder strap--so my body and the strap absorb most of the vibrations.


----------



## bjosep (Apr 14, 2012)

I have heard these concerns before but I am not sure whether they apply if I attach the bag on the handlebar with an elastic rubber cord or something similar. The ideal solution would just to get a compact camera with RAW option as it would be quite easy bringing it along. And I probably will do that in the future to come.

I usually carry the camera on my chest when I'm hiking, I haven't tried it when biking though. Some reason why I feel it will be more troublesome than when hiking, regarding breathing.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

bjosep said:


> . . . The ideal solution would just to get a compact camera with RAW option as it would be quite easy bringing it along. . .


Two fairly compact cameras that come to mind are the Canon PowerShot S100 and S95, both of which do RAW. The PowerShot G12, Ricoh GR Digital-III and Samsung TL500/EX1 cameras also do RAW but they are a bit bulkier. I am not aware of any entry level digital cameras do RAW.

FWIW, when we travel I bring the SLR and a very compact 5MP Sony (credit card sized, almost). Some of the best pictures are with the itsy bitsy camera because it's so unobtrusive I have it with me.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Great info, thanks
Bill


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

TobyGadd said:


> I don't know if I'd carry an SLR directly on a bike like that. Especially on rough terrain, I'm coming to the conclusion that the constant vibrations of a mountain bike are hell on electronic gear.


Toby, agreed. I'd be reluctant to carry an SLR on the handlebars as well - especially on a rigid bike - but as Scott mentioned more because of the mechanics.
Since I don't use an SLR and ride suspended, plus the Revelate harness/pocket combo cushions stuff in itself, I'll give it a try.

+1 to the Ricoh GRD series. I'm a happy owner since 2+ years and if you're willing to sacrifice some img quality (compared to larger cameras) and you're after a compact camera capable of DSLR-like manual control it's the thing to use. The only draw back might be its fixed focal lens (28mm)... but don't we all have unlimited optical zooms build into our pedals? 
Did I mention that it's tiny? 

Other option are APS-C cameras the likes of Ricoh GXR (I went this way) or Fuji X100 - a bit bigger but very capable tools... but none of them would be you're game if you really feel the need for tele-lenses.
Then theres the whole 4/3 crowd with the weather sealed Olympus OM-D at the top...

Ones really spoiled for choice nowadays.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

OMD looks to be my next camera, SLR sensor, weather sealing, magnesium body, and lots of great zuiko lenses!


----------



## kithannah (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a Sony Nex-5n, which is a mirrorless DSLR basically. It does have interchangeable lenses and I take it with me alomst every time I go riding. I keep it in a small Mountainsmith Camera Case and put that case in my Hydrationpack. It is somewhat cumbersome, but when I know I will be using the camera often, I typically attach the pack to my belt if need be or attach it through a strap on my pack. I think it being on my person helps to absorb much of the bumps and shocks that the bike undergoes. I'm sure there is a better wway to do it, but for now, that's how I get by.

And a lot of people use the GoPro cameras as they take phenomenal shots, especially video, during the day for cheap, and they're made to take the abuse.


----------



## pierre meux (Dec 1, 2008)

Ortlieb's camera insert and handlebar bag work great. It holds my DSLR, three batteries and three lenses; plenty of padding for even the bumpiest dirt tour. I've had no problems with damage to the camera or lenses, and I've had it on some really rough terrain for many days. Bike is fully rigid fat front which softens the ride considerably. For reasons stated by others above, were I not really, really into photographing the terrain I tour (I sometimes carry at tri-pod too) I would go with a smaller camera with RAW and lens options.

See: Camera-Insert for Ortlieb Ultimate2-5 | | Bike Bag Shop


----------



## jenkibike (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone an Ibera bag? It looks pretty sturdy and well padded with room for lenses. bikepakmart.com/ib-hb3.html


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

+1 for the Ortlieb. 110% waterproof. Comes with an insert that I take out when I'm not bringing the camera.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

I carry 1 of these Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : PowerShot SX40 HS in 1 of these Topeak® Cycling Accessories and so far it has worked out well, i ride a lot of rocky terrain and no problems yet! I don't want to carry my 7D and l glass cause of cost if i did break it!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a Toploader pack too and have after not getting on with the chest harness Lowepro make, have started clipping the pack the the straps of my rucksack with mini-carabiners. I'm now very pleased with this setup and like having the quick access to my camera. Mine is the 50AW model and I don't think I'd want to use a bigger one while biking. This will be determined by what size lens you use though. A good point regarding bikepacking is that it doesn't affect the rest of your setup carrying it this way.


----------

